# leo morphs.?? confuzed!!



## Lalia (Apr 2, 2009)

my les are breeding at the moment but i don't know what morphs will be created. i really don't get the whole genetics thing with genes and het thingymajigys...

i have a male which is a normal. and hes mated with 4 females...which makes:

normal x normal = normal obviously
normal x tremper albino = ???
normal x shtct baldy = ??
normal x mack snow = ??

i've only got the one male at the moment which is a bit annoying. but ive ordered a new viv and am planning to get another male to produce more morphs..but what morph of male shall i get to produce more different babies. and what females would he need to be paired with?

thanks for your help


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Normal X Normal = .

100%Normal.
-----
-----
Normal X Talbino = .

100%Normal HET Talbino.
----
----
Normal X [1C]Super hypo = .

50%Normal.
50%[1C]Hypo of type.
----
Normal X [2C]Super hypo = .

100%[1C]Hypo of type.
----
----
Normal X Snow = .

50%Normal.
50%Snow.


----------



## Lalia (Apr 2, 2009)

okay, thanks
but i can't visibly tell if it has 1 copy or 2 copies..is that right??
and umm...do you have any suggestions as to what male i should get next...


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

If a snow has two morphs it will be called a super snow. They are completely black and white with solid black eyes. As for super hypo you cant. It is a dominant trait and the super is just a line bred morph.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

As for next male. Maybe a tremper albino snow.

Then you breed the following

tremper albino snow x tremper albino
50% tremper albino
50% tremper albino snow

tremper albino snow x snow
25% normal het tremper
50% snow het tremper
25% super snow het tremper


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Lalia said:


> but i can't visibly tell if it has 1 copy or 2 copies..is that right??


That's right you can't visually tell a [1 copy] hypo from a [2 copy] hypo.You will only know whether your SHTCTB is a [1C] or [2C] by your breeding result.But by the breeding your doing you all your hypo type offspring will be [1C].

Normal X [1C]Super hypo = .

50%Normal.
50%[1C]Hypo of type.
----
Normal X [2C]Super hypo = .

100%[1C]Hypo of type.


----------



## Lalia (Apr 2, 2009)

ah thank you both.
it makes more sense now :2thumb:


----------



## Lalia (Apr 2, 2009)

what would i get if i brought a male enigma...and what other females should i buy??


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

enigma x shtctb?
25% enigma
25% hypo
25% normal
25% hypo enigma

All will show varying amounts of tangering and % ct.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

[1C]Enigma X Normal = .

Normal.
[1C]Enigma.
-----
[2C]Enigma X Normal = .

[1C]Enigma.
-----
-----
[1C]Enigma X Talbino normal = .

Normal HET Talbino.
[1C]Enigma HET Talbino.
----
[2C]Enigma X Talbino normal = .

[1C]Enigma HET Talbino.
----
----
[1C]Enigma X [1C]Super hypo = .

Normal.
[1C]Enigma.
[1C]Hypo of type.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma of type.
----
[2C]Enigma X [1C]Super hypo = .

[1C]Enigma.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma of type.
----
[1C]Enigma X [2C]Super hypo = .

[1C]Hypo of type.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma of type.
----
[2C]Enigma X [2C]Super hypo = .

[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma of type.
----
----
[1C]Enigma X Snow = .

Normal.
[1C]Enigma.
Snow. 
[1C]Snow enigma.
----
[2C]Enigma X Snow = .

[1C]Enigma.
[1C]Snow enigma.


----------



## Lalia (Apr 2, 2009)

umm thanks again.
im gonna get two males then i think. a snow albino and an enigma  yay


----------

